# baby mice color??



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

ok so i have asked last months what a blue satin poor rex and a siamese what color babies they would have. Most are black like people said but there are like 5 black but the stomach is still pink does that mean its going to have a white stomach and a black top like a fox ?? and the dad had black eyes mother pink eyes and alot of them look like there going to have pink eyes?? And some are staying pink so obviously there probly going to be white i think idk???
Any Advise THANK YOU


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

i have a baby dwarf hamster and there stomachs are white and they look the same not the color but the stomach.????


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

fur on the belly takes a lot longer to grow in. give it a few more days.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

thats what i thought time will tell lol


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

by the sounds of the pairing I very much doubt you'll have tan or fox in there.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

thats why im asking cause it really looks like a fox. But i have been told that they would probly all be black so i was excpecting black and there are like 6 blacks and the rest look like there going to be dark beige or light tan but not white cause i know what that looks like tho. Alot of them have curly wiskers to like really curly wiskers so i hope they have curly hair too!! Some of the i think blacks are a little too light to be black so i think there going to brown or blue???


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

yup its stomch is darkening up a bit had me a bit confused real quick lol


----------

